# 1961/62 Schwinn help! Plz!



## Maurice (Apr 1, 2022)

Still a newbie here. I've just picked up my 2nd "old" Schwinn. And looking forward to playing around with it. But, still new to this and would appreciate any help figuring out exactly what Schwinn this is. I'll post some photos. 
Looked up the serial number (J158064) it appears to be Sept 1961. But when I glanced at the Schwinn catalog the photos/bikes didn't quite look like this twin straight bar bike? What model is this exactly??
Obviously wrong chainguard, and seat. But the rest? Is it period correct? Peddles, grips, sprocket, wheels?? Any help would be much appreciated!
Thanks


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 1, 2022)

With that serial number that was most likely a Tornado. In mid 1961 the Tornado had a makeover, and it was the first model to show up with that frame style. For 1962 the Tornado name was dropped and the Typhoon name took it's place in the lineup.
The pedals were upgraded to the earlier bows and the grips are also earlier. Both last used on the 1959 models. Stem was also upgrade by someone, it would have had the rolled/stamped stem.


----------



## Maurice (Apr 1, 2022)

Thanks GT. 
Funny I just looked up the 1962 catalog, and the Typhoon has this exact twin bar frame. But my serial number says 1961... The Tornado has a different top straight bar setup in the 1961 catalog. I'm still slightly confused. But with a 1961 serial number it is what it is.
Upon further inspection, there's no welded in permanent kickstand bracket either. Bike has no kickstand at all currently. And the wheels are S7. So I'm slowly getting there. Thanks again!


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 1, 2022)

Here's the July 61 Reporter announcing the Tornado's frame change along with the intro for the 1961 Corvette 5 speed. Lots of other changes came about in mid-year 1961.


----------



## bloo (Apr 1, 2022)

It's not too often that you can narrow it down to one model with no chainguard to go on. The Tornado thing could be because of the mid year change @GTs58 refrenced. They stamped serials before making the frames, so I wouldn't rule out a 62 model.

Painted S7 rims sound about right for a Tornado or a Typhoon. It is a lower cost model, and sometimes Schwinn used conventional kickstands on lower cost models.

The crank may have a date on it (year only) on the center part if you take it out. The Schwinn Approved hub is made by Fitchel & Sachs, and is vaguely similar to Sachs Torpedo, Komet Super, etc. There might be a date code stamped in the hub shell.

https://web.archive.org/web/20150410093533/http://www.torpedo-coasterbrake.com/hub-date.htm

https://web.archive.org/web/2015041...t-hubs.com/start.php?action=naben_galerie2_en

One more thing, there are 2 different kinds of those frames. Notice how the bars are continuous all the way from the dropouts to the front? Not all double straight bar frames are like that.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 1, 2022)

bloo said:


> It's not too often that you can narrow it down to one model with no chainguard to go on. The Tornado thing could be because of the mid year change @GTs58 refrenced. They stamped serials before making the frames, so I wouldn't rule out a 62 model.
> 
> Painted S7 rims sound about right for a Tornado or a Typhoon. It is a lower cost model, and sometimes Schwinn used conventional kickstands on lower cost models.
> 
> ...




The Tornado never had a built in kickstand and the 62 Typhoon did have the built in stand. So this piece would have been a 61 Tornado.


----------



## Rivnut (Apr 1, 2022)

Unless you buy a bike from the original purchaser who has a complete service record for it, especially one that’s over 60 years old, you can never tell what may have happened in the past.


----------



## Maurice (Apr 2, 2022)

Thanks for all your info and input! I'm leaning heavily towards identifying the bike as a 61 Tornado. GT's article from the Schwinn Reporter about changes to the Tornado frame in Aug 61 (serial number on my frame make it Sept 61) would explain the difference from the photo in 61 Schwinn catalog. And the kickstand fact.
Thanks also for pointing out the earlier pedals and grips. One final question, is 61 when Schwinn started the "approved" parts?? Like grips, etc? Also like to find the appropriate chainguard.  Can't wait to take it all apart and paint/clean and reassemble and RIDE it! 
Thanks everybody! Much appreciated!


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Apr 2, 2022)

Cool bike!

So out of the three frames that started out the same Flying Star, Skipper and Tornado with twin bars is it safe to say only the Tornado went to continuous twin straight bars?


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 2, 2022)

Rusty Klunker said:


> Cool bike!
> 
> So out of the three frames that started out the same Flying Star, Skipper and Tornado with twin bars is it safe to say only the Tornado went to continuous twin straight bars?



No, All 3 had them but not sure if skipper and flying star had built in kick stands. A guy here has all of them. Do a search of all 3 and you’ll see his bikes


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Apr 2, 2022)

PCHiggin said:


> No, All 3 had them but not sure if skipper and flying star had built in kick stands. A guy here has all of them. Do a search of all 3 and you’ll see his bikes




Pretty sure the only one with the built in kick stand was the Typhoon.

So Maurices bike could be any of the 3?


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 2, 2022)

PCHiggin said:


> No, All 3 had them but not sure if skipper and flying star had built in kick stands. A guy here has all of them. Do a search of all 3 and you’ll see his bikes




I'm not so sure the Flying Star went to that frame. That model was deleted after 61 and the Skipper was built as a cantilever frame for 62.

Here's @Double straightup 's collection and maybe he can fill us in.









						Middleweights | Middleweight Bicycles
					

Typhoon tornados and flying stars..oh ya and a skippero_O




					thecabe.com


----------



## Maurice (Apr 2, 2022)

Wow that's an INCREDIBLE collection of straight bar frames! Hopefully he weighs in on my frame too. I guessed I missed the Skipper model somehow. After studying the online Schwinn 1961/62 catalogs and the Schwinn Reporter article from July 61, along with my serial number date AND the detachable kickstand situation, I was sure I had a late 1961 Tornado. Now I'm not sure at all....


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 2, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> I'm not so sure the Flying Star went to that frame. That model was deleted after 61 and the Skipper was built as a cantilever frame for 62.
> 
> Here's @Double straightup 's collection and maybe he can fill us in.
> 
> ...



I saw an original one in Holley Mi several years ago. No luck buying  it.  As you know that frame was around in ‘61 and I’m sure they used whatever they had to make production.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 2, 2022)

Maurice said:


> Wow that's an INCREDIBLE collection of straight bar frames! Hopefully he weighs in on my frame too. I guessed I missed the Skipper model somehow. After studying the online Schwinn 1961/62 catalogs and the Schwinn Reporter article from July 61, along with my serial number date AND the detachable kickstand situation, I was sure I had a late 1961 Tornado. Now I'm not sure at all....




Looks like you have a dilemma. 🤣   With no chain guard and a repaint, it's not going to be easy to figure this out. You'll need to see the original frame markings and paint details.


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 2, 2022)

Rusty Klunker said:


> Pretty sure the only one with the built in kick stand was the Typhoon.
> 
> So Maurices bike could be any of the 3?



I think so, I saw an orginal red F/S with that frame


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 2, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Looks like you have a dilemma. 🤣   With no chain guard and a repaint, it's not going to be easy to figure this out. You'll need to see the original frame markings and paint details.



If you feel like it, take off the front end and see what color paint is inside the headtube. Skipper should have traces of white


----------



## Double straightup (Apr 2, 2022)

Like said the skipper would show some white around bearing cups, but most likely a tornado as a typhoon had weld on kickstand and the flying star never came continuous because of the tank


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 2, 2022)

Double straightup said:


> Like said the skipper would show some white around bearing cups, but most likely a tornado as a typhoon had weld on kickstand and the flying star never came continuous because of the tank
> 
> View attachment 1599240



I’ve seen a Flying Star with continous bars and no tank. We can’t be certain what they did 60+ years ago based on old ads and a few bikes.  I posted some info on a bike bought new 40 years ago. The serial number was 2 years older than the purchase date. I was asked what decals it had, I just found some  oval Schwinn decals and am pretty sure my bike didn’t have them….BTW, not the place but so be it. I’m going to get some pics of them and give them to whomever can use them


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 2, 2022)

PCHiggin said:


> I’ve seen a Flying Star with continous bars and no tank. We can’t be certain what they did 60+ years ago based on old ads and a few bikes.  I posted some info on a bike bought new 40 years ago. The serial number was 2 years older than the purchase date. I was asked what decals it had, I just found some  oval Schwinn decals and am pretty sure my bike didn’t have them….BTW, not the place but so be it. I’m going to get some pics of them and give them to whomever can use them




I've seen a piece here on the Cabe and then later for sale that had the chain guard changed, and the owner swears his continuous twin bar was a Flying Star. No tank on that one either.


----------



## bloo (Apr 2, 2022)

Maurice said:


> One final question, is 61 when Schwinn started the "approved" parts?? Like grips, etc?




I don't think so in general. I believe Schwinn was throwing in German parts much earlier, and the Schwinn American's claim to fame was all American parts. Schwinn Approved probably meant whatever stuff Schwinn didn't make themselves, German or not.

The grips are another matter. I think that's about right. My 61 Speedster has the "approved" grips and I think they are original, but I can't swear to it. I have seen them on other 61s. I doubt they go back any further than that but I am not sure.


----------



## Maurice (Apr 2, 2022)

Thanks D.S. for the info! Greatly appreciated. By the way you have an amazing collection of twin bar bikes! And I'm sure gathered a LOT of info on this style too!

Since this bike has a lousy repaint, I'll blow it all apart, have the frame and forks sandblasted and epoxied so I can paint it. When it's completely stripped down, I'll take a look at original paint details! Like GT and others have said, it's my only hope to find out exactly what I have. 
Stay tuned....


----------



## Double straightup (Apr 2, 2022)

Maurice said:


> Thanks D.S. for the info! Greatly appreciated. By the way you have an amazing collection of twin bar bikes! And I'm sure gathered a LOT of info on this style too!
> 
> Since this bike has a lousy repaint, I'll blow it all apart, have the frame and forks sandblasted and epoxied so I can paint it. When it's completely stripped down, I'll take a look at original paint details! Like GT and others have said, it's my only hope to find out exactly what I have.
> Stay tuned....



No worries I've stripped a few myself..I bought a tornado before that must have been stolen cuz there was a perfect skipper underneath..somebody even hand painted chainguard logos over original nice chainguard..these guys have seen some rare models that I haven't come across yet but 9 outta 10 times they are tornados


----------



## bloo (Apr 2, 2022)

Just popped up in another thread, not mine, etc. a 61 Skipper.






It has the other style of frame with non-continuous bars. Bolted kickstand, boy scout handlebars, forged stem. Does the mattress saddle belong? More pictures in link.

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/a...inn-skipper-double-straight-bar-value.198992/


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Apr 13, 2022)

Good evening Caber’s!
 Id say since it’s not original do what makes you happy!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Apr 17, 2022)

Good morning Caber’s! 
 I’ve been looking at many of your double flat bars and I noticed that my flat bar frame has dimples on the inside of the left side chain stays top and bottom. Any idea why?


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 17, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Good morning Caber’s!
> I’ve been looking at many of your double flat bars and I noticed that my flat bar frame has dimples on the inside of the left side chain stays top and bottom. Any idea why?
> 
> View attachment 1608635
> ...



Whizzer??


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Apr 17, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> Whizzer??



That’s what I was thinking too. How long did Schwinn make frames to accommodate the whizzer? Thought it was a 40’s-50’s thing?


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 17, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> That’s what I was thinking too. How long did Schwinn make frames to accommodate the whizzer? Thought it was a 40’s-50’s thing?



According to Schwinn's price sheets the S4 Motor model was discontinued after 1953.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Apr 17, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> According to Schwinn's price sheets the S4 Motor model was discontinued after 1953.



So then it’s definitely something someone did!


----------



## Cruiserdude94 (Apr 18, 2022)

Just grabbed this 1959 double straight bar today.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Apr 18, 2022)

You sure that’s a 59? Thought they only made this style in 61-62


----------



## rustystone2112 (Apr 18, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> You sure that’s a 59? Thought they only made this style in 61-62



It’s a  59- 60 , 61-62 were the continuous straight bars not the detached straight bars


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 18, 2022)

The Twin bar was 1959 thru mid 1961. The "continuous" Twin bar was mid 1961 thru 1962.


----------



## bloo (Apr 18, 2022)

Cruiserdude94 said:


> Just grabbed this 1959 double straight bar today.



Nice catch! What size wheels are those?


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Apr 18, 2022)

rustystone2112 said:


> It’s a  59- 60 , 61-62 were the continuous straight bars not the detached straight bars
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1609427





Hey, spokeless wheels 👍🙃. seen them on motorcycles but never a bike. Hows it ride? lol


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Apr 18, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Good morning Caber’s!
> I’ve been looking at many of your double flat bars and I noticed that my flat bar frame has dimples on the inside of the left side chain stays top and bottom. Any idea why?
> 
> View attachment 1608635
> ...




The pictures aren't the best but besides the paint missing they look pretty good. Not saying there are not talented people out there that could do it but they look original. How do they compare to the placement of a whizzer?


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 18, 2022)

Rusty Klunker said:


> Hey, spokeless wheels 👍🙃. seen them on motorcycles but never a bike. Hows it ride? lol




I've been looking high and low for this 1955 spokeless model. From what oldbikeguy1960 says, some collectors must have them ALL and they're hanging on the walls of their pole barns and won't let any of them go.   😂


----------



## Cruiserdude94 (Apr 18, 2022)

bloo said:


> Nice catch! What size wheels are those?



20” s-7s… wish they were s-2’s.. but still cool!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Apr 19, 2022)

Rusty Klunker said:


> The pictures aren't the best but besides the paint missing they look pretty good. Not saying there are not talented people out there that could do it but they look original. How do they compare to the placement of a whizzer?



They look spot on to me but I’ll be the first one to tell ya that I’ve never seen a legit one in person. I’ll also tell ya that Gt is awesome with identifying these bikes and he definitely knows his poop! Lmao!


----------



## Maurice (Apr 23, 2022)

Clues continue...after blowing this bike apart, I see red paint inside the BB and head tube. Seems brighter red than the red oxide primer. With all the written Schwinn stuff that I've read online, input from you Cabers, Sept 1961 serial, detachable kickstand, continuous twin bar frame, and red paint inside BB and head tube, I'm gonna agree with the diagnosis of GTs58 and Double straightup....RED TORNADO. Here's a few more photos of it apart. I did find what I think (?) is a period correct chainguard too. Now it's off to the shop for sandblasting and primer. Thanks once again for all the help! Oh one last question, these markings were on the 1 piece crank. Schwinn?


----------



## bloo (Apr 23, 2022)

Believe it or not, no!

That crank is what it says it is, and it is from the wrong era, but otherwise about right. It is a Fu Pao forged crank, 165mm. I think Fu Pao was a Taiwan forge, but my head is cloudy about this. I also believe Schwinn used them at some point after Chicago closed, or after Ashtabula Forge folded. Both closed in the same period, early 80s. 165mm is the same as a 6-1/2 inch Schwinn crank, which was the longest one-piece crank they used after WW2 as far as I know.

So, for all practical purposes this is of the same dimensions and shape as a typical Postwar Schwinn crank. In 1961, an original Schwinn crank would have been forged at Ashtabula, Wald, or at least one more source that remains unclear. Maybe Schwinn themselves. It would have has MUCH nicer finishing than this one. It probably would have been stronger too, but that may be splitting hairs.

Fu Pao was far less highly regarded in BMX circles than Ashtabula, Takagi, etc. Fu Pao were perceived to be weaker. The downright lousy finishing implied cheap. It is still way better than the bent metal department store bike cranks of the era. Those were made of cheese.

Your Fu Pao is a similar-looking direct replacement for the bike's original crank if it has 28TPI threads. It could also have 24TPI threads, the everybody-except-Schwinn thread. 24TPI has slowly but surely become the only one-piece-crank thread standard in the years since Schwinn Chicago's demise. The Original bottom bracket stuff would have been 28TPI, and would have used 9 ball cages.


----------



## Maurice (Apr 23, 2022)

Bloo, thanks very much for the crank info. I'll have to locate an original one... will the same sprocket that's on this bike fit Schwinn cranks from that era? Or do I need both?
Thanks!


----------



## bloo (Apr 23, 2022)

It is basically identical. The one you have could be original, and off hand I don't know how to tell if it is or not but I imagine there's a way. Either way the sprocket you have fits both the current crank and the original.

Here is a pic of the markings on the crank on my 61 Speedster. I don't know what "SF" is. It was suggested in another thread that it might be Schwinn themselves. I believe "SA" would be Ashtabula and "SW" would be Wald. For many years after the war Schwinn did not date cranks, but as you can see by 61 they had started doing it again. These cranks are all about alike for many years. I wouldn't get too hung up on the date, but it is there in 61 if you want to.


----------



## Maurice (Apr 23, 2022)

Bloo you're a wealth of info on this 1-piece crank! I did a quick ebay check, and there's a few 6-1/2" 1 piece Schwinn cranks out there. I don't totally understand all the markings on them. Is the year part of the markings on the center piece?? How long did Schwinn use these cranks? 
I also checked, and this bike had 10 ball bearing cages...not 9 like you mentioned. And also kind weird, this bike had the earlier "bow" pedals. They spun off and on nicely too. Threads looked good on the crank too. Hmmm....
Brother thanks for the help on this one! Much appreciated. I would really like this bike to have the correct parts!


----------



## bloo (Apr 23, 2022)

10 balls _probably_ implies a 24TPI crank, so you _probably_ need the whole Schwinn bottom bracket set. Bow pedals weren't a year thing, and there are several kinds. I don't know the particulars, but others will. I believe they were on more expensive models than your bike or mine. I was told in another thread that my Speedster pedals were probably waffle pedals originally. I'll bet yours were too. There are a bunch of kinds of waffle pedals, and I still have not been able to nail down which version for 1961. Someone probably knows.

I wouldn't spend much on authentic pedals. If the correct version turns out to be non-rebuildable, I absolutely would not bother. I have the 1/2" version of MKS 3000R on my Speedster. Yes, not authentic, but the quality is on par with Torrington and they are rebuildable forever.

You should put out a want ad here on the CABE for the crank and any other parts you need. I strongly suspect you would get a better deal from some CABEr than Ebay. This is an extremely common crank if you aren't picky about the year. As for me I would rather have one that says "SA" on it than the correct year if it came down to that, but that is a ridiculous amount hair splitting. All of them are fine and very close in quality.


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Apr 23, 2022)

One of my current projects, a 62 typhoon. This one is bent every way! Left side crank hits the chainstay, right side crank hits the chainguard and the legs are about 170* apart.


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Apr 23, 2022)

Maurice said:


> Bloo, thanks very much for the crank info. I'll have to locate an original one... will the same sprocket that's on this bike fit Schwinn cranks from that era? Or do I need both?
> Thanks!




Before you buy from eBay look at your local Craigslist. You can usually find a lightweight bike or a breeze dirt cheap. Might even have a mint set of pedals on it.


----------



## bloo (Apr 23, 2022)

Rusty Klunker said:


> One of my current projects, a 62 typhoon. This one is bent every way! Left side crank hits the chainstay, right side crank hits the chainguard and the legs are about 170* apart.




Was that Typhoon a 20" by chance? That sounds like a bad landing on a BMX conversion.....


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Apr 23, 2022)

PCHiggin said:


> No, All 3 had them but not sure if skipper and flying star had built in kick stands. A guy here has all of them. Do a search of all 3 and you’ll see his bikes



The Skipper and Buddy frames were bare bones stamped steel ends, their seat stay tubes dead end like a Fastback does and pickup again as the twin straight bar. Also bolt on kickstand.
My 1962 Typhoon 20" does have all welded joints and a welded kickstand. it also has two continuous tubes from the dropouts to the head tube, turning straight into the twin straight bar frame and join into the Head Tube


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 24, 2022)

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> The Skipper and Buddy frames were bare bones stamped steel ends, their seat stay tubes dead end like a Fastback does and pickup again as the twin straight bar. Also bolt on kickstand.
> My 1962 Typhoon 20" does have all welded joints and a welded kickstand. it also has two continuous tubes from the dropouts to the head tube, turning straight into the twin straight bar frame and join into the Head Tube



I should have mentioned 26”ers


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Apr 24, 2022)

As should i have also. I looked at some photos and the 26" Tornado nd similar bikes were better made than their 20" counterparts.


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Apr 24, 2022)

bloo said:


> Was that Typhoon a 20" by chance? That sounds like a bad landing on a BMX conversion.....




No a 26"er. Somebody with some horsepower was jumping with it. It could have been built into anything, had chrome fenders on it when I got it white wheels painted black and forks are bent back. Not sure if I'm going to paint it or not but will be a rider shortly.


----------



## Maurice (Jun 25, 2022)

Well, after a couple months in the shop waiting to be blasted and epoxied, I finally got the Schwinn continuous bar back. And it's going together. After much welcomed and needed info from Cabers, (serial number late 1961) it was determined it's a Tornado. Pretty much keeping it like I found it, including the incorrect Persons seat (reupholstered). Although I do have an "almost" period correct Mesinger.... Found some appropriate grips and chain guard. It was originally red... Apparently they only came red or black. Kinda a Henry Ford thing...you can have any color you want as long as it's black... So I rattle canned it black... And decided on the larger brick tires. 
I did find some fenders. Reading and staring at TONS of photos, I can't figure out which ones are correct. these Schwinn models came with either painted OR stainless....shorty front fender OR long... Any fender thoughts out there?? Still workin on fornt fender. Here's a few photos.
Thanks again everyone!


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 9, 2022)

PCHiggin said:


> No, All 3 had them but not sure if skipper and flying star had built in kick stands. A guy here has all of them. Do a search of all 3 and you’ll see his bikes



Just to clear up some of the information, the tornado was the only one that had a continuous straight bar frame in the middle of 61


----------



## Maurice (Sep 11, 2022)

Got it all back together. It's not a completely original bike. Persons seat. And not sure it would have come from the factory with chrome fenders and white enameled rims. Also not exactly sure what the correct decals would be for this year and model. But it was really fun putting it back together. And I really like this particular frame. THANKS for all the help and input! And Gary, GTs58, thanks for the literature on this bike. Very helpful.
Thanks again!


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Sep 11, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Just to clear up some of the information, the tornado was the only one that had a continuous straight bar frame in the middle of 61



Quick question, since the November frames are usually built as next years model. Did they ever produce a straight bar Typhoon with a L1 or M1 serial number with a built in kickstand?


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 11, 2022)

Arjnmrskr213 said:


> Quick question, since the November frames are usually built as next years model. Did they ever produce a straight bar Typhoon with a L1 or M1 serial number with a built in kickstand?




First off, the serial dates are not the frame dates. So I would have to believe that the 1962 continuous twin bar Typhoons built with a L1 or M1 stamped drop out would have the built-in stand.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Sep 11, 2022)

They would have had to. The stamping number on the frame is not the build date of the bike. However, by then the frames were being built to 1962 specs. 
My Typhoon is a little later at April 1962 but it has built in kickstand and originally had white rims and painted fenders.
It is  20" frame but still made as well as the 26" frame.


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Sep 11, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> First off, the serial dates are not the frame dates. So I would have to believe that the 1962 continuous twin bar Typhoons built with a L1 or M1 stamped drop out would have the built-in stand.





Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> They would have had to. The stamping number on the frame is not the build date of the bike. However, by then the frames were being built to 1962 specs.
> My Typhoon is a little later at April 1962 but it has built in kickstand and originally had white rims and painted fenders.
> It is  20" frame but still made as well as the 26" frame.



Im 100% with you guys on the serial number not being the built date. Just look at the Cruisers of the late 70s and early 80s. I have an LS serial number cruiser that would put it at November 1981 but badge says it was built 251st day of 1982. I was just curious if there where any t
TYPHOON straight bar frame with built in kickstand that wod have an L1 or M1 serial number


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 11, 2022)

Arjnmrskr213 said:


> Im 100% with you guys on the serial number not being the built date. Just look at the Cruisers of the late 70s and early 80s. I have an LS serial number cruiser that would put it at November 1981 but badge says it was built 251st day of 1982. I was just curious if there where any t
> TYPHOON straight bar frame with built in kickstand that wod have an L1 or M1 serial number




I would say there is a very good chance there are some of those continuous twin bars out there. Using my Corvette 5 Registry for a reference, it's obvious Schwinn produced the different models in batches at certain times over the production year. The 5 speed had months between some of their batches with no production. The 1962 models began with the L1 serial numbers. This is apparent from the serial data


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Sep 11, 2022)

Arjnmrskr213 said:


> Im 100% with you guys on the serial number not being the built date. Just look at the Cruisers of the late 70s and early 80s. I have an LS serial number cruiser that would put it at November 1981 but badge says it was built 251st day of 1982. I was just curious if there where any t
> TYPHOON straight bar frame with built in kickstand that wod have an L1 or M1 serial number




I have the other end of this. A November 62 stamped typhoon. Possible 63 double straight bar? 
I just havent gotten to it to try to identify any of the other parts.


----------

